# You did WHAT with THAT?!



## spinnakr

This isn't my story, but it's hysterical, so I thought I'd share.  Disclaimer:  it's maybe a little graphic.

E was working medical at his volly fire station when he got dispatched (flow of traffic) for testicular pain and priapism.  Enroute he finds out that an officer will meet him and his partner there.

They show up, and an officer meets them at the door.  The officer has a pretty bewildered look on his face, and leads them to an upstairs bathroom.  There, E finds an elderly man seated on the toilet with a MASSIVE (~4cm) edema at the base of his extremely erect penis.  There's a decent (~2mm) puncture wound in the middle of the edema, and pus and blood are oozing into the toilet from the wound.  The contents of the toilet are a pink mess.

After prodding around for a while, they finally manage to get a story out of this guy.  The patient had been getting a little bored with his sex life lately, and he'd hatched a brilliant plan to improve it.  He, through his infinite wisdom and cunning, managed to break into the EMS room of a local hospital, where he stole a filter needle and a 20cc syringe.  He went home and went to work:  he crushed up his entire remaining bottle of viagra and mixed it some water from the tap.  He drew it into the syringe, and - you guessed it - injected it into the base of his penis!

Both E's partner and the officer were laughing so hard that they had to leave.  As for E, he was laughing pretty hard too, but SOMEONE had to stay with this guy!

:excl:


----------



## bunkie

I can't imagine sticking any kind of needle there.


----------



## RyanMidd

New Viagra protocol: Only to be administered P.O.!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

we had a patient administer vagisil P.O
complained of a waxy taste in her mouth too


----------



## ZVNEMT

that's the strangest thing i've heard of since a**-bonging vodka/beer


----------



## Seaglass

I almost never literally laugh out loud at text, but I just did. Wow.


----------



## firetender

Viagra's best advertising comes from its contraindications:
WARNING: IF ERECTION PERSISTS FOR MORE THAN SIX HOURS; 
CONTACT YOUR PHYSICIAN!


----------



## nomofica

Hahaha!

Oh my, the lengths people will go to make things a little spicier in life.


----------



## mycrofft

*Where are Jamie and Adam?*

I know, I know, 'Was I there, Charlie?'. No weirder than the guy who used a razor blade in jail to implant a ball bearing off a food cart wheel into the foreskin under his penis. (And I WAS there for that!)h34r:


----------



## Nick647

hahaha, thats great.  Im surprised I dont hear about these things more offen.


----------



## mycrofft

*That's because they are apocryphal and mighty rare.*

Although I saw three others done OUTSIDE jail that thye wanted us to undo for them.


----------



## spinnakr

mycrofft said:


> I know, I know, 'Was I there, Charlie?'. No weirder than the guy who used a razor blade in jail to implant a ball bearing off a food cart wheel into the foreskin under his penis. (And I WAS there for that!)h34r:



Actually, that's common practice among the Yakuza (in Japan, anyways).  Whoever has the most ball bearings in his penis is seen as the most formidable, and, ironically, among certain groups, the most 'attractive.'

I can't imagine it would make sex terribly pleasurable, though...


----------



## nomofica

spinnakr said:


> Actually, that's common practice among the Yakuza (in Japan, anyways).  Whoever has the most ball bearings in his penis is seen as the most formidable, and, ironically, among certain groups, the most 'attractive.'
> 
> I can't imagine it would make sex terribly pleasurable, though...



Well, maybe not for the male with bearings in his penis... The female counterpart, however. Let's just say I've seen some of the oddest looking "toys" when responding to unknown medicals.h34r:


----------



## Seaglass

nomofica said:


> Well, maybe not for the male with bearings in his penis... The female counterpart, however. Let's just say I've seen some of the oddest looking "toys" when responding to unknown medicals.h34r:



I've never yet had a really crazy sex call, although I've had plenty where the chief complaint was brought on by sex. One did come in a few months ago for two people who were literally stuck together on a dildo, but it went to another crew. Apparently it wound up causing some rather nasty injuries.


----------



## spinnakr

Seaglass said:


> I've never yet had a really crazy sex call, although I've had plenty where the chief complaint was brought on by sex.


Me neither - although I've had one involving anaphylaxis from a "secondary exposure" to peanuts.  Lucky for the patient, it didn't result in anaphylactic shock.


----------



## nomofica

Seaglass said:


> I've never yet had a really crazy sex call, although I've had plenty where the chief complaint was brought on by sex. One did come in a few months ago for two people who were literally stuck together on a dildo, but it went to another crew. Apparently it wound up causing some rather nasty injuries.



I've had one call where a male had forcibly inserted a dildo into his rectum, causing heavy rectal hemorrhaging. Same week, paged out to a female whose "spiked toy" had caught on to the ring of her clitoris piercing. Been to a couple self-mutilation (BME Pain Olympics style) calls. Apparently people out in the boonies like to do wild things at night. :wacko:


----------



## Michael Sykes

firetender said:


> Viagra's best advertising comes from its contraindications:
> WARNING: IF ERECTION PERSISTS FOR MORE THAN SIX HOURS;
> CONTACT YOUR PHYSICIAN!



If I called my physician and told him I'd had a 6-hour erection, he'd probably congratulate me, before telling me to take a cold shower and head for the ER. What would they give you to bring it back down, nitro? Hell, I've got those, too!

I can't imagine any idiot injecting themselves with ANYTHING not specifically prescribed and instructed to do so. Now, I may not treat my body as a temple, but I don't treat it as a garbage can, either.


----------



## Michael Sykes

nomofica said:


> Well, maybe not for the male with bearings in his penis... The female counterpart, however. Let's just say I've seen some of the oddest looking "toys" when responding to unknown medicals.h34r:



I remember hearing of a local call years ago where a lady (we'll use that term loosely) was masturbating with a beer bottle, and created quite a vacuum, and couldn't get it out. They used a spring punch to blow the bottom out, and release the vacuum.

I also heard of a local call where a guy was drunk and jumping the wrought-iron fence around the local museum; on one jump, he landed a little short, impaling his rectum on one of those arrowhead-shaped posts. They had to cut the post off with a hacksaw, and take him to the ER with the thing still stuck in him. OUCH!

Years ago, we were coming back from a house fire, and I was riding the tailboard (back when we did such foolish things) standing on some rolled wet hose. The driver pulled into the station and hit the brakes. I went up in the air, and came down, catching the hosebed divider dead-nuts (pun intended) in the scrotum. I hit the floor like a rock. One of the guys went and got one of the EMT's, who couldn't help laughing.

"Damn, Mike," he said, "I wish I could help you, but they didn't teach us how to help cracked nuts. I can always call a truck for you if you want to go to the ER." I just waited until I could breathe normally again, and went home.


----------



## spinnakr

Michael Sykes said:


> I can't imagine any idiot injecting themselves with ANYTHING not specifically prescribed and instructed to do so. Now, I may not treat my body as a temple, but I don't treat it as a garbage can, either.



Yea, I'd say this man is a sure contender for a future Darwin award.


----------



## CollegeBoy

spinnakr said:


> Yea, I'd say this man is a sure contender for a future Darwin award.



Somehow I knew those would be brought up in this thread


----------



## nomofica

Michael Sykes said:


> I remember hearing of a local call years ago where a lady (we'll use that term loosely) was masturbating with a beer bottle, and created quite a vacuum, and couldn't get it out. They used a spring punch to blow the bottom out, and release the vacuum.
> 
> I also heard of a local call where a guy was drunk and jumping the wrought-iron fence around the local museum; on one jump, he landed a little short, impaling his rectum on one of those arrowhead-shaped posts. They had to cut the post off with a hacksaw, and take him to the ER with the thing still stuck in him. OUCH!
> 
> Years ago, we were coming back from a house fire, and I was riding the tailboard (back when we did such foolish things) standing on some rolled wet hose. The driver pulled into the station and hit the brakes. I went up in the air, and came down, catching the hosebed divider dead-nuts (pun intended) in the scrotum. I hit the floor like a rock. One of the guys went and got one of the EMT's, who couldn't help laughing.
> 
> "Damn, Mike," he said, "I wish I could help you, but they didn't teach us how to help cracked nuts. I can always call a truck for you if you want to go to the ER." I just waited until I could breathe normally again, and went home.


Haha!
Luckily I've never dealt with any of the scenarios you mentioned - well, almost... 

Had an 18 y/o male wipe out on a hand rail while skateboarding with friends. The pt wiped out while trying to avoid one of those little pieces of metal that are welded on to railings stop people from skateboarding on them. He ended up nut-crunching himself on the railing and rode down until he passed over that piece of metal... Tore more than just his pants! Upon first examination, I noticed a fair amount of blood (to be expected), but then I noticed a tiny little tube that progressed in diameter. After a few seconds I realized I was staring at the poor guy's vas deferens and epididymis. Upon closer examination, I then saw the testicle. All clearly outside the scrotum. 


No wonder he was crying...


----------



## Medic744

Michael Sykes said:


> If I called my physician and told him I'd had a 6-hour erection, he'd probably congratulate me, before telling me to take a cold shower and head for the ER. What would they give you to bring it back down, nitro?



Vaso dilators injected into the penis, if that doesnt work, needle aspiration of the penis, and if that doesnt work surgery.  While doing my rotations we had a very unfortunate young man who would get erections that would last hours without ever taking anything to get it that way.


----------



## DV_EMT

funny this thread shoudl come about... 

I was actually overhearing some of the pharmacists today talking about the new forms of injectable viagra. There are a few companies that have been messing around with IV erectile dysfuntion syringes. As of yet... no luck passing it by the FDA.... but watch out world... IV Viagra and Cialis are comming!!!!

as for the mixup of vagisil PO.... I once had a patient come in talking about how she put her RX jelly on toast  .... I thought the PT was joking... but when i found out she was serious.... well... lets say we called poison control...... just to make sure


----------



## Micro_87

DV_EMT said:


> funny this thread shoudl come about...
> 
> I was actually overhearing some of the pharmacists today talking about the new forms of injectable viagra. There are a few companies that have been messing around with IV erectile dysfuntion syringes. As of yet... no luck passing it by the FDA.... but watch out world... IV Viagra and Cialis are comming!!!!
> 
> as for the mixup of vagisil PO.... I once had a patient come in talking about how she put her RX jelly on toast  .... I thought the PT was joking... but when i found out she was serious.... well... lets say we called poison control...... just to make sure



wow what will they think of next?


----------



## Michael Sykes

Micro_87 said:


> wow what will they think of next?



She should have stuck to cream cheese on a bagel. Tastier, I'm sure, with the same results.


----------



## Seaglass

DV_EMT said:
			
		

> as for the mixup of vagisil PO.... I once had a patient come in talking about how she put her RX jelly on toast .... I thought the PT was joking... but when i found out she was serious.... well... lets say we called poison control...... just to make sure



I once had a guy who accidentally brushed his teeth with his girlfriend's vagisil when he was drunk and trying to brush his teeth in the dark. 



Michael Sykes said:


> If I called my physician and told him I'd had a 6-hour erection, he'd probably congratulate me, before telling me to take a cold shower and head for the ER. What would they give you to bring it back down, nitro? Hell, I've got those, too!



After one call, I wound up asking a urologist about that. He told me that the younger the patient is, the less he'd worry--apparently long-lasting erections are a lot more common in teenage boys. He also wouldn't really worry too much if the patient had been involved with sexual stimuli the whole time. But it turning unusual colors, hurting, or not going down after some time away from sexual stimulation is not such a good sign. 

(Why yes, I did once have a teenage boy scared he'd hurt himself after he realized his sex marathon with his girlfriend had lasted a really long time. How'd ya guess?)


----------



## MedicStudentAmy

A couple years ago, my partner and I just started our shift. We pulled into post to get some dinner and surprise, surprise; we got a call. It came in as an "injured person" which can literally mean anything. Well, we get more pre-arrival via radio and the dispatcher tells us over the radio it's a 56 y/o female with a vibrator in her rectum. My partner and I start laughing so hard we can't even copy the call properly, but we key up and apparently all you could hear was us laughing. Soooo...We get there and get her to the stretcher, have to txp her prone. We drop her off and we go outside where he have another good laugh before going available. We go back to the same hospital that night and they show us the X-Rays.....IT WAS ALL THE WAY IN HER PELVIS!!!!!! Oh, and it was purple. That was probably one of my best calls to date.


----------



## Tincanfireman

We recently had a guy who kept passing out while waiting for his g/f at the airport. He was kind of vague on the "recent medications" part of the interview, and it turned out he had a big night planned and had taken two Viagra or Enzyte tablets while waiting for her plane to land. He was 23!  Romeo got to spend his planned night of passion in the ER while the stuff wore off, since his BP was dropping into the 70's every time he stood up.


----------



## nomofica

MedicStudentAmy said:


> A couple years ago, my partner and I just started our shift. We pulled into post to get some dinner and surprise, surprise; we got a call. It came in as an "injured person" which can literally mean anything. Well, we get more pre-arrival via radio and the dispatcher tells us over the radio it's a 56 y/o female with a vibrator in her rectum. My partner and I start laughing so hard we can't even copy the call properly, but we key up and apparently all you could hear was us laughing. Soooo...We get there and get her to the stretcher, have to txp her prone. We drop her off and we go outside where he have another good laugh before going available. We go back to the same hospital that night and they show us the X-Rays.....IT WAS ALL THE WAY IN HER PELVIS!!!!!! Oh, and it was purple. That was probably one of my best calls to date.




:wacko:


----------



## Michael Sykes

MedicStudentAmy said:


> A couple years ago, my partner and I just started our shift. We pulled into post to get some dinner and surprise, surprise; we got a call. It came in as an "injured person" which can literally mean anything. Well, we get more pre-arrival via radio and the dispatcher tells us over the radio it's a 56 y/o female with a vibrator in her rectum. My partner and I start laughing so hard we can't even copy the call properly, but we key up and apparently all you could hear was us laughing. Soooo...We get there and get her to the stretcher, have to txp her prone. We drop her off and we go outside where he have another good laugh before going available. We go back to the same hospital that night and they show us the X-Rays.....IT WAS ALL THE WAY IN HER PELVIS!!!!!! Oh, and it was purple. That was probably one of my best calls to date.



This is the reason my perverted son says that all babies should be born with a tattoo on their butt that says, "EXIT ONLY".


----------



## nomofica

Michael Sykes said:


> This is the reason my perverted son says that all babies should be born with a tattoo on their butt that says, "EXIT ONLY".



But you know what they say about rules: they're meant to be broken. h34r:


----------



## Two-Speed

nomofica said:


> . Same week, paged out to a female whose "spiked toy" had caught on to the ring of her clitoris piercing. Been to a couple self-mutilation (BME Pain Olympics style) calls. :



Sure am glad I'm in Northern Ontario where the MOI is normal and wholesome....


That being said...There was a girl who got a polish sausage or Keilbassa (I forget which it is buddy told me) stuck inside her after it broke off.


----------



## nomofica

Two-Speed said:


> Sure am glad I'm in Northern Ontario where the MOI is normal and wholesome....
> 
> 
> That being said...There was a girl who got a polish sausage or Keilbassa (I forget which it is buddy told me) stuck inside her after it broke off.



Hahaha!
Oh sheesh, I would have a hard time trying not to laugh on scene...


----------



## el Murpharino

Two-Speed said:


> Sure am glad I'm in Northern Ontario where the MOI is normal and wholesome....
> 
> 
> That being said...There was a girl who got a polish sausage or Keilbassa (I forget which it is buddy told me) stuck inside her after it broke off.



That has happened too with vegetables, frozen hotdogs...


----------



## RESQ_5_1

Actually got sent on a transfer (almost) for a female with a foreign body inserted into her urethra. Dr showed us an x-ray with a clearly outlined bobby pin. They had already removed the Q-tip she inserted after the bobby pin. As luck would have it (ours, not the Dr's) they were able to flush her system enough for the Dr to remove the bobby pin. And, we avoided a very long and akward transfer.

Also had a 42 year old male with a erection x 18 hours. Said he woke up a 2 AM with an erection that would not go away. We picked him up for transfer at 8PM that night. Drove him 2 hours, and waited another 3 before letting staff know we had to leave. At the receiving hospital, they had drained 1 liter of blood and couldn't achieve more than a "spongy" penis. The pt said he tried ice, pain stimulus, etc. Nothing worked. During my assessment, while asking him to describe the pain, he said it was "Throbbing. Every time my heart beats". Pulse rate of 98 S/R. I really felt bad for him. Especially when he asked us to stop halfway to the receiving because he had to pee.


----------



## masquedxangel

I didn't get called for either of these but I know the people to whom they happened:

1. Young woman and her husband got a sex toy, it was a ring meant to go around his penis. He put it on and it was pretty awful - didn't fit right and stuff. So they took it off and she decided go with some oral... come to find out she never knew she was allergic to LATEX and the toy was made of it. So she ended up in anaphylactic shock.

2. A different woman, partaking of some solo work and really enjoying herself. So much so that she actually rocked up on her head and twisted. And broke her own neck masturbating. She was...quite embarrassed, as one can imagine.

Yay, sex horror stories.


----------



## doctorfodder

Had a call where a woman was frantic claiming she was being attacke by a large dog.  

On route to scene, thought there was going to be a victim completely chewed up and severely mauled.  

At scene, German, Shepherd had her pinned to the ground, humping her thigh from behind. 

Now how do you not laugh?


----------



## nomofica

I'd have one hell of a time with that one, ahaha.


----------



## doctorfodder

Had a female ER tech that was trying to put in a catheter in an elderly man's urethra.  He kept getting a hard on evertime she touched his penis.  Finally she got so grossed out from this old man that she asked a rather large, generally angry male EMT in the ER to do it for her.  He was still hard and when he saw it was not her that was going to insert the catheter, it was too late, A shoved that thing in there, no mercy.  Ouch.


----------



## doctorfodder

Two-Speed said:


> Sure am glad I'm in Northern Ontario where the MOI is normal and wholesome....
> 
> 
> That being said...There was a girl who got a polish sausage or Keilbassa (I forget which it is buddy told me) stuck inside her after it broke off.



Had a man with a bottle stuck up his ***.  

what people stick inside themselves is way beyond me.


----------



## VFFforpeople

So..Now I know how that will turn out. Looks like I wont try that plan then lol. I wonder what people think before they attempt things like this? Like hmm, today I will inject viagra into my private area. Tomorrow I will stick it in a light socket to see if the charge will keep it erect. (If I get that call..I could die happy)


----------



## nomofica

VFFforpeople said:


> So..Now I know how that will turn out. Looks like I wont try that plan then lol. I wonder what people think before they attempt things like this? Like hmm, today I will inject viagra into my private area. Tomorrow I will stick it in a light socket to see if the charge will keep it erect. (If I get that call..I could die happy)




Same thoughts that go through people's minds when they do BME extreme.


----------



## fire_911medic

Had a female several years ago that had a plastic 20 oz soda bottle inserted all the way in - we were dispatched for an impaled object - got there and I was going oh my...well it was beyond local bandaid station's capability, so they sent it on a transfer.  Me being the only girl of course I was the one subjected to dealing with her 2 hours all the way to university.  Needless to say no discussion was had on that transfer.  Got her into ER, had to explain everything to the resident on and he just walked off laughing.  Girl ended up with some serious damage.  

Well, two years later, was working in that same ER and that resident was now an attending - had my former department bring in a true impaled object.  First thing he did was look at me and go - well at least this one's a male :blush:  I still ain't lived that down and it's been 7 years !


----------



## fire_911medic

*Darwin Award Candidate*

Had a young male 20ish decided he'd had enough of life - his girlfriend no longer wanted to be intimate and that was more than he could handle.  So he went to his parents house and scoped out the medicine cabinet - no winners except one - Viagra.  Overdosed on it - needless to say, I felt bad for the guy.:wacko:


----------



## NC_EMT

fire_911medic said:


> Had a young male 20ish decided he'd had enough of life - his girlfriend no longer wanted to be intimate and that was more than he could handle.  So he went to his parents house and scoped out the medicine cabinet - no winners except one - Viagra.  Overdosed on it - needless to say, I felt bad for the guy.:wacko:



Reminds me of the Die Hard movie series.            :lol:


----------



## Two-Speed

I'm just thinking of the irony: his gf not wanting to be intimate and him ODing on Viagara...


----------



## nomofica

NC_EMT said:


> Reminds me of the Die Hard movie series.            :lol:




Ba-dum tss!


----------



## NC_EMT

nomofica said:


> Ba-dum tss!



gotta love the drums


----------



## Don Gwinn

Is there anything Vagisil can't do?

I got nothing to match these stories (I'm not even sure why I'm still reading them) but all the Vagisil mishaps reminded me of Pat Rogers.  World-class tactical trainer, former NYPD and Marine. Lubricates AR-15 rifles with Vagisil just to irritate people who insist on their super-secret oil formulations and elaborate lube rituals.


----------



## nomofica

NC_EMT said:


> gotta love the drums



Been playing them for 6 and a half years, the past 2 and a half with an endorsement contract.


----------



## fire_911medic

Two-Speed said:


> I'm just thinking of the irony: his gf not wanting to be intimate and him ODing on Viagara...



That was what made it so incredibly funny.  I admit - we all saw the humor in it - except him of course <_<


----------



## Thanach

So, I was doing my clinicals for my paramedic. Guy gets brought in by ambulance with a GSW to the left leg. Turns out it was self inflicted, trying to get the gun out from his waistband (he had on track-pants) he shoots himself in the left thigh. 

Now, to add insult to injury, turns out it's more that just a leg wound. 

Guy made a million dollar shot, unfortunately for him. 

Bullet goes through left leg, Bullet hit left testicle, bullet degloves left testicle. 

Guy comes into ED, strapped to long bored, with a fully intact right testicle, and a left testicle in remarkably good shape, except for the fact it's missing the entire scrotum. Needless to say, he went to the major trauma center.

Oh, and he was in such a state of shock, he felt no pain.


----------



## VFFforpeople

Thanach said:


> So, I was doing my clinicals for my paramedic. Guy gets brought in by ambulance with a GSW to the left leg. Turns out it was self inflicted, trying to get the gun out from his waistband (he had on track-pants) he shoots himself in the left thigh.
> 
> Now, to add insult to injury, turns out it's more that just a leg wound.
> 
> Guy made a million dollar shot, unfortunately for him.
> 
> Bullet goes through left leg, Bullet hit left testicle, bullet degloves left testicle.
> 
> Guy comes into ED, strapped to long bored, with a fully intact right testicle, and a left testicle in remarkably good shape, except for the fact it's missing the entire scrotum. Needless to say, he went to the major trauma center.
> 
> Oh, and he was in such a state of shock, he felt no pain.



That right there is just...I mean how? why would you put your finger on the trigger to pull it out? HAHAHA I love people sometimes.


----------



## RCashRN

dont know how true this one is, but it came from a fairly reliable source...

heard of someone putting one of those little 4oz metal juice cans up the backside for a little stimulation... well, it got stuck and person couldnt get it out.  person decided to wait and think it would come out with a bowel movement.  well, it didnt happen and a day or two later person ended up in the ER anyway (not the one i work in, shew).  the kicker?  apparently there was still a little bit of orange juice in the can, and being exposed to 99 degree body heat for over 24 hours, the orange juice spoiled.

anyone thirsty?


----------



## ollie

rcashrn- reminds me of the time i left a bottle of oj sitting in my car for a week had forgoten it and it exploded due to sunny summer sun about 99+ weather  lets just say i hated to get in my car n everytime i did i was like a dog sticking my head out the window its smelled horrable


----------



## firetender

There was a book written about the war between Jimmy Hoffa, a supposedly corrupt Union leader, and Bobby Kennedy, the US Attorney General at the time. Bobby turned up the heat on the investigation and sent agents out to ensnare Hoffa. (If I recall it was a book about Herbert Hoover and the FBI.)

One morning, one of Bobby's agents awoke with a hangover and pressure in his lower abdomen. He had been out partying the night before and apparently blacked out. He went to a hospital, was examined and X-rayed and they did a procedure on him.

The doctor removed a grapefruit from the poor guy's rectum. On it was written these words: "Next time, it'll be a watermelon!"


----------



## mare_liberum

My partner and I signed on for our 7am-7pm day shift on a Monday, it had been relatively slow for most of the day. We decided to go for some lunch, and of course, as soon as we sit down - we got a call. 

Call came in from 911 dispatch as 'a patient who was bleeding profusely'. Thinking this is some kind of trauma alert call, we book it to the scene only to find an older gentleman standing on the street corner, totally dressed up and ready to go - he had a suit, a bowler hat, and a floral suitcase. We got out and asked him what was going on, and whether he knew who called us. He told us that he did, and that he called because he had been bleeding, and I quote, "from his uterus" all morning. 

I had to turn away and run to the truck because I literally could not hold in my laughter. My partner stood and spoke to him to see what he meant. Turns out, he meant he had been bleeding from his anus, but wouldn't tell us how or why the bleeding started. We transported him to the hospital, he was stable, and definitely not bleeding at the time. 

We found out later, from the ER doc. that he used a bottle cleaner to 'wash his rectum' because he never truly felt clean down there...


----------



## armywifeemt

Not mine... but an instructor of mine once told us about a student from a really conservative college campus coming into the ER complaining that he'd "Sat on" a tennis ball.. and it got stuck. 

It became apparent shortly thereafter that he was allergic to latex... which is present in tennis balls.

I'm thinking he might think twice about what he uses for stimulation in the future, after having almost died of anaphylactic shock..


----------



## Tincanfireman

armywifeemt said:


> I'm thinking he might think twice about what he uses for stimulation in the future


 
After reading this thread, I'm sure he's not the only one...


----------

